# Guide: Heil-Schamane



## Neradox (8. Dezember 2008)

Vorweg: Dieser Guide richtet sich in erster Linie an Einsteiger, die gerne lernen möchten, wie sie ihren Schamanen zum Top-Heiler machen können. Erfahrene Schamanen werden hier nicht viel lernen, was sie nicht schon vorher wussten.

*Die Attribute:*

Als Schamane ist eines der Hauptattribute natürlich Willenskraft, da dies die Heilung steigert.

Doch da ein toter Schamane nicht heilen kann, sind die defensiven Werte nicht zu vernachlässigen. Leben und Widerstand sind die Werte, auf die ihr neben der Willenskraft am meisten achten solltet. Welcher der beiden Werte nun wirklich wichtiger ist, ist noch nicht geklärt, die Meinungen gehen auseinander. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Leben, da man zwar bei hohem Widerstand effektiv weniger Lebenspunkte verliert und so die Heilzauber einen größeren Prozentsatz heilen, doch falls durchdringende Fähigkeiten auf euch gewirkt werden, ist ein hohes Lebenspunktepolster nicht verkehrt. Entscheidet einfach selber, welcher Wert euch mehr zusagt.
Umstritten ist ebenfalls die Initiative. Bisher ist die allgemeine Meinung, dass Widerstand effektiver als Initiative ist. Da sich auf vielen Schamanen-Items allerdings dieser Wert findet, könnt ihr ihn ruhigen Gewissens auch mitnehmen. Ein Muss ist er allerdings nicht.

Beiläufig gesagt: Der Rufausbilder ist eine großartige Möglichkeit, eure Werte zu steigern. Ihr könnt zum Beispiel eure Ausrüstung stark auf Leben und Widerstand auslegen, um dann mit genügend Rufpunkten die Willenskraft zu steigern. Erfordert allerdings einen hohen Rufrang.

Abschließend würde ich sagen: Willenskraft > Leben > Widerstand > Initiative > alles andere


*Die Skillung:*

Jedem sollte klar sein, dass ein Schamane mit Heilausrichtung seine Punkte vorwiegend in den Mork-Baum steckt. Dieser erhöht die Heilleistung vieler eurer Zauber, vor allem der Gruppenheal wird stark gepusht.
Die Sprüche, welche man mitnehmen sollte springen einem förmlich ins Gesicht:
-"Mach waz Nützlichäz": Ein extra HoT und mein Lieblingstalent in diesem Baum. In vielen Situationen ist es einfach unbezahlbar, eine weitere Heilung über Zeit zu haben. Er heilt zwar insgesamt weniger als "He nich´ bluten", dafür jedoch in kürzerer Zeit mehr Lebenspunkte pro Tick. Ideal fürs PvP also.
-("Schüttel´s ab": Genial wenn einmal alle Gruppenmitglieder tot sein sollten. Die Abklingzeit ist mit 3 Minuten sehr kurz und ich bin überzeugt von dem Talent, bildet euch eine eigene Meinung. Kann man aber weglassen)

Die anderen Fähigkeiten sind zwar ganz nett, lohnen den Punkt jedoch nicht.

*Taktiken:*

Nach der Wichtigkeit geordnet:
-Willenskraft-Bonus (Name leider entfallen): Da die Taktik einen gewaltigen Schub Willenskraft gib,t einfach unverzichtbar, steigert die Heil-Leistung enorm.
-"Ganz speziellä Pilzä" (Steigert die Chance, kritisch zu heilen um 10%): Sehr starke Taktik, 10% sind eine gewaltige Menge, eure Gesamtheilleistung wird sich deutlich verbessern, da auch die Ticks von HoTs critten können
-"Da wird mir schwindlig": Starke Taktik, sollte man benutzen sobald man kann.
-Den vierten Taktikslot kann man nach Belieben und Spielweise füllen. Hier sind "Stärkender Schwall" oder "Waz iz daz da hinta mir?" denkbar.

*Moralfähigkeiten:*

-Rang 1: Hier kommt eigentlich nur eine Fähigkeit in Frage, und das ist "Göttliche Gunst". Sie ist enorm stark, da schnell einsatzbereit und außerdem stellt sie eine ganze Menge HP wieder her. Vielleicht sogar die stärkste Moral die man bekommt.
-Rang 2: "Fokussierte Gedanken": Von Vielen unterschätzt, jedoch ist diese Moral kombiniert mit "Größer, besser un´grüner" oder "Versammelt euch" genial, da die großen Heals nur noch die Hälfte der Zeit zum wirken benötigen. Achtet jedoch darauf, auf den Gegner vorher den AP-Drain zu setzen, sonst gehen euch schnell die AP aus.
-Rang 3: Hier gibt es nicht wirklich sinnvolle Moralfähigkeiten. Momentan habe ich den Schild in meinem Set, aber da er nur Nahkampfschaden verhindert und nur situationsbedingt gut ist, lohnt es sich meistens eher, die anderen beiden Moralen einzusetzen.

*Spielweise:*

Hier möchte ich nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen zum Besten geben, für die Spielweise gibt es natürlich keine Anleitung.
Ich persönlich spiele mit vielen HoTs. Meistens läuft niemand aus der Gruppe bzw. dem Szenario ohne 1-2 HoTs von mir herum. Das garantiert eine hohe Flexibilität, da ihr bei Schadensspitzen schon eine Heilung über Zeit auf dem Verbündeten habt und so gleich mit großen Heilungen arbeiten könnt.
Viele Schamanen benutzen "Gork wird´s schon richt´n" als Hauptspruch. Dieser Taktik würde ich wiedersprechen, da er mit 55 AP einer der teuersten Sprüche ist und so nicht durchgängig gewirkt werden kann. Zudem stellt er vergleichsweise wenig Lebenspunkte wieder her. Ich benutze ihn eigentlich nur, wenn ich Schadensspitzen ausgleichen muss, da zu der Initialheilung noch ein kleiner HoT hinzukommt. 
Benutzt lieber "Größer, besser un´ grüner". Dieser Spruch ist besonders seit der Castzeit-Reduzierung gut geworden. Er heilt viel und kostet recht wenig AP.
Ganz wichtig ist noch: Benutzt immer "Bist gar nich´ so fiez" wenn es euch möglich ist, da ihr so die Gegner stört und selber eine nicht unerhebliche Menge AP zurückerhaltet.





Ich bedanke mich fürs lesen. Sollten euch Fehler auf- oder Verbesserungen einfallen, immer her damit.
Wenn ich die Namen der Fähigkeiten nicht richtig geschrieben habe, so verzeiht mir, aber Orkisch ist auch schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (8. Dezember 2008)

Ok. Dank Profi-Tipps von besseren Schamanen als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ich Fehler im Guide erkannt und diese bearbeitet.


----------



## Yronnyn (9. Dezember 2008)

Schön Schön.

Eine kleine Ergänzung habe ich noch. Als 4 Taktik würede ich "stärkender Schwall" mitnehmen. AP kann man einfach nie genug haben.


----------



## Neradox (9. Dezember 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> -Den vierten Taktikslot kann man nach Belieben und Spielweise füllen, die anderen (für Heilung relevanten) Taktiken sind alle ungefähr gleichstark. Man könnte zum Beispiel den Instant-Rezz, die AP-Wiederherstellungstaktik oder "Waz iz daz da hinta mir?" einsetzen.



Habe ich ja geschrieben, wusste nur den Namen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke für das Feedback.


----------



## Gramarye (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde, dieser guide ist sehr gut gelungen. Ich sehe viele schamanen die mit "Gork wird´s schon richt´n" als hauptzauber heilen....in meinen Augen sehr sinnentleert da einfach teuer und unwirksam (im Vergleich). 

Top!   Daumen Nuff!


Aber trotzdem bleibt 1 Frage noch: Was ist mit der Moral 4 Fähigkeit im Mork-Baum? Klar sie heilt weniger als "Göttliche Gunst" aber hat dafür 25% DMG-reduktion für 10 sek.... Gut oder Nix Gut?


----------



## Neradox (9. Dezember 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem bleibt 1 Frage noch: Was ist mit der Moral 4 Fähigkeit im Mork-Baum? Klar sie heilt weniger als "Göttliche Gunst" aber hat dafür 25% DMG-reduktion für 10 sek.... Gut oder Nix Gut?



Hmm, eine gute Frage.
Einerseits würde ein Punkt dafür draufgehen. Nicht so schlimm, da die anderen Bäume eh relativ sinnfrei sind.
Außerdem stehe ich generell skeptisch zu Rang 4 Moralen. Sie brauchen ewig, bis sie aufgeladen sind, meistens mehr als eine Minute. 25% Schutz sind sicher nicht schlecht, ebenso wie der HoT.
Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es sich nicht eher lohnt, mehrere Große Heilungen (Rang2) oder eine Instant Große Heilung (Rang 1) zu wirken. Bei mir sind die Moralfähigkeiten eher so die "Oh shit"-Knöpfe, daher passt die Moral eher nicht in das Schema.
Aber du hast recht, in manchen Situationen kann sie echt sinnvoll sein. Wenn ich dann soweit bin werde ich ihr auf jedenfall eine Chance geben.


----------



## nithon (15. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm kein schlechter Guide aber ein paar Kritikpunkte hätte ich doch:

1. Skillung

"Gib's weiter" ist *kein* guter Skill, und eine noch schlechtere Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte mal kurz nachdenken:
*25% Chance einen einzelnen Verbündeten innerhalb von 30 Yard zusätzlich um 157 Pkt zu heilen*

So jetzt lest euch des 2 oder 3mal durch, danach stimmt ihr mir denke ichmal zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Shrug it off" ist ein AE-Rezz ..... 30 Yards ... 3min Cooldown... AE-Rezz.. 30 Yards .... 3min Cooldown ... ok jedem dürfte nun klar sein der Skill is net toll aber der Hauptgrund dafür kommt gleich...

2. Taktiken
Sobald man die Instantrezztaktik hat ist die (im PVP) *Pflicht*, es gibt einfach nix besseres.
Ungefähr gleichstark ? Das ich net lache, hast du schonmal mit der Taktik gespielt ?

Du hast "Wassen da hinter dir" nicht erwähnt, dabei ist dies eine sehr gute Taktik (auf jeden Fall besser als_ Gib's weiter_)


----------



## clickrush (15. Dezember 2008)

zu den taktiken:

ich bin der meinung, dass die wille taktik sich nicht besonders stark auswirkt. viel wichtiger finde ich folgende taktiken mit absteigender reihenfolge:

1. iiiik cd runtersetzen
2. stärkender schwall
3. 10% critheal (siehe 2.)
4. guck was ich gemacht hab/wille/instant rezz


----------



## Neradox (16. Dezember 2008)

nithon schrieb:


> Hmmm kein schlechter Guide aber ein paar Kritikpunkte hätte ich doch:
> 
> 1. Skillung
> 
> ...



Dankeschön für das Feedback.
Ich fange hinten an...
Wassen da hinter dir habe ich sehr wohl erwähnt, nur nicht mit richtigem Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, ich benutze die Taktik... und muss ehrlich sagen, dass sie besser ist als Gibs weita... wobei ich finde, dass dies weiß Gott keine schlechte Taktik ist. Da man ja sehr viele Sprüche wirkt, ist die Chance, einen Verbündeten zu heilen recht groß. Ist halt nur die Frage, ob sich dafür ein Taktikslot lohnt...
Da der Guide nun schon etwas älter ist, und ich mittlerweile auch zu der Einsicht gekommen bin, dass Instant-Rezzes zu stark sind (verglichen mit Gibs weita), werde ich es mal editieren. Danke dir.

Und ich persönlich finde Shrug it off sehr stark, da öfters mal mehr als 2 Gruppenmitglieder tot sind, und gerade in Zerg-SZs wie der Schlangenpassage liegen die dann alle auf einem Haufen, wo der Skill dann richtig gut ist. Für einen Skillpunkt finde ich ihn wirklich gut.

@clickrush: Iiiik runtersetzen finde ich sehr unwichtig... alle 20 sek kickbacken zu können... naja ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll. Und Wille macht doch einiges aus, gerade die Taktik stellt ca. 1/5tel meiner aktuellen Willenskraft.


----------



## Nevad (16. Dezember 2008)

Die besten Taktiken fürs RvR sind diese hier:
- Disziplin
- Ganz spezielle Pilzä
- Stärkender Schwall(AP-Reg ist defenitiv sehr wichtig!)
- Da wird mir schwindelig

Diese 4 Taktiken sind eindeutig die effektivsten und wichtigsten Taktiken im RvR. Willenskraft,Critheal und Instant-Rezz erklären sich von selbst. Der Ap-Reg ist,wie viele nicht wissen, eine der wichtigsten Attribute des Schamanen. Hätte ich diese Taktik nicht,würde meine Healleistung rapide abfallen,da man mit der Taktik nur in den seltensten Fällen oom geht. Die Ap-Reg-Casts kann man sich damit sparen und die gewonnen AP viel effizienter nutzen.



*Die Attribute: *Dass Willenskraft das wichtigste ist,ist unfug. Das wichtigste Attribut für einen Schamanen im (o)RvR und im PvE ist eindeutig Wounds(Leben). Ein Schamane mit wenig Leben kann nie eine "gute" Leistung erzielen,er wird durch seine Tode der eigenen Gruppe enorm schädigen und immer am laufen sein. Ich habe mittlerweile knapp 7500 HP und komme locker mit Jeder Klasse an mir klar und kann dabei auch noch einigermaßen heilen. Leute mit 4000 Hp sind da natürlich enorm im Nachteil,wenn überhaupt,nur sich heilen können. In den oberen Bereichen ab 800 Willenskraft gibt es sowieso nurnoch minimale Verbesserungen,da es pro Willenskraft mehr stetig weniger Heilung im endeffekt gibt.


*Zur Skillung:* Nur der HoT ist wichtig,den Rest kann man im getrost Healtree weglassen. Der AE-Rezz ist vollkommen sinnlos,da man damit nicht an die Gegner kommt ohne sich enorm zu gefährden.Dafür hat man den Instant-Rezz. Den Rest der Punkte kann man entweder in den Supporterbaum legen oder so wie ich in den Schadensbaum(Fürs OpenRvR in kleinen Gruppen sinnvoll).


----------



## Neradox (16. Dezember 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> ...



OkOk, der Guide ist nicht so das wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Demnächst überlasse ich soetwas lieber den ganz Großen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche aber, den Guide einigermaßen zu aktualiesieren.


----------



## Nevad (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich find deine Ansätze und deine Mühe wirklich sehr gut. Es sollte mehr Leute gäben die Anfängern helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder lernt dazu,mach nur weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (16. Dezember 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> OkOk, der Guide ist nicht so das wahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne dein guide ist ein guter ansatz. meiner meinung nach solltest du mehr gewicht auf stärkender schwall setzen und ausserdem betonen wie wichtig AP-Saugen ist. (haste ja schon sry)


----------



## WarNuts (17. Dezember 2008)

@ Nevad:

Ab 700 Wounds und 800 Willpower würd ich lieber anfangen auf Toughness und Initiative zu gehen.


----------



## nithon (17. Dezember 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich finde Shrug it off sehr stark, da öfters mal mehr als 2 Gruppenmitglieder tot sind, und gerade in Zerg-SZs wie der Schlangenpassage liegen die dann alle auf einem Haufen, wo der Skill dann richtig gut ist. Für einen Skillpunkt finde ich ihn wirklich gut.




Also ich muss auch zugeben ich habs nur einen Tag lang getestet und da war in den Sz irgendwie nie einer in Reichweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sache ist halt dass der Skill ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, ich finde ihn halt zu situationsbedingt.
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass sich gerade in Sz die eigene Überlebensfähigkeit rasch gegen 0 geht sobald mal mehrere aus der Gruppe tod sind.
Und klar kostet er nur einen Punkt, aber um den Skill zu bekommen muss man 14 Punkte in den Mork Tree packen und für 14 Punkte hätte ich schon gern etwas besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (17. Dezember 2008)

Da hier gerade so viele den AE Rezz bemeckern:

Der Archmage (die eigentliche Gegenklasse) hat einen anderen Zauber:

20Sekunden 25% mehr Heilung auf das eingehende Ziel - CD 30 Sekunden.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. April 2009)

Es gibt einen Grund dass man mehrere Taktik Sets zusammenstellen kann! Für jede Situation, sind andere Taktiken sinnvoll. Daher finde ich Behauptungen dass nur ein Taktik Satz der Beste wäre völlig unangebracht. Persönlich stelle ich mir für alle meine Chars folgende Taktiksets zusammen:

PvE Solo Questen
PvE Instanzen
Szenarien
RvR Burgdeff / Angriff
RvR offene Schlacht / Zergen

Es gibt immer Vor- und Nachteile bei einzelnen Takiken und nur im richtigen Kontext machen diese dann auch wirklich Sinn. In Szenario Gruppen macht es durchaus Sinn dass man sich mit anderen Spielern der gleichen Klasse über Skillung, Moralfähigkeiten und Taktiken abspricht um für die Gruppe das Maximum rauszuholen.

Wenn man also sein IMBA-TAKTIK Set Up postet, dann schreibt dazu in welcher Situation es gut ist, wo die Vorteile drin liegen und warum es sich lohnt diese zu nehmen und andere wegzulassen.


----------



## Neradox (6. April 2009)

Persönlich bewährt sich mein gepostetes Taktikset in allen Situationen, welche du aufgezählt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Görms (6. April 2009)

Also mein Schamane braucht die folgenden 4 Taktiken, alle anderen sind schrott - aber ihr dürft mich ja gern von etwas besserem überzeugen.

10% crit
Wasn dahinter dir (25%  chance gegner zu besänftigen für weniger schaden)
RENNT! (chance 5 Sekunden lang jedem meele davon zu rennen)
[Name entfallen] Grüna un saubara heilt nun jeden, dem ich einen zustand entferne

So, was bringt mir also extra Willenskraft ? IEK ? oder sonst etwas ? = Toter Heiler, heilt nicht gut. Haltet euch das vor Augen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. April 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Also mein Schamane braucht die folgenden 4 Taktiken, alle anderen sind schrott - aber ihr dürft mich ja gern von etwas besserem überzeugen.
> 
> 10% crit
> Wasn dahinter dir (25%  chance gegner zu besänftigen für weniger schaden)
> ...



Was bringt die "Wasn dahinter dir" bei ner PQ oder ner Instanz mit nem guten Tank und du nie die Agro von irgendwas hast? Da nimmt man doch lieber was rein, was man auch benutzen kann oder? Genaus rennt ist in so einer Situation völlig unnötig. Es kommt immer auf die Situation an.


----------



## Gortek (8. April 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Also mein Schamane braucht die folgenden 4 Taktiken, alle anderen sind schrott - aber ihr dürft mich ja gern von etwas besserem überzeugen.
> 
> 10% crit
> Wasn dahinter dir (25%  chance gegner zu besänftigen für weniger schaden)
> ...




+ Wille-Taktik bringt im Endeffekt mehr als der zusätzliche Mini-HoT bei der Reinigung. Ansonsten nutze ich die anderen 3 auch für RvR. Für PvE sieht das dann so aus, dass ich statt Wasn da hinter dir die Taktik mit -25% Aggro auf die Heilungen drin habe und statt Rennt! glaub die mit AP zurück bei kritischen Direktheilungen, natürlich für PvE auch die +10 % Krit und + Wille.

Aber mit den kommenden Änderungen am Schamie wird sowieso vieles anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------

